# Cesar Millan DVD



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Does anyone have the 'People Training for Dogs' DVD by Cesar Millan? If so, how do you find it??

Thanks


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They have it on www.amazon.com
I just found it by typing the name of the title you gave into the search bar on Amazon. I find lots of books/dvd's on amazon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I watch an episode of Caesar yesterday with the almost rabid chihuahua. I laughed so hard at that dog and at his owner who seemed more enamored with Caesar than with doing the exercises to keep the dog from biting HER SON. Caesar, at one point, was quite fed up with her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Whisperer-Cesar-...e/dp/B000EGDALQ

I found it on Amazon too - did the same thing.

If they don't ship to Australia - have them ship it to me and I'll send it to you.

You have no idea how much NBA stuff is coming to my house from a die-hard Pistons fan nephew who is constantly bidding on E-BAY


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Whisperer-Cesar-...e/dp/B000EGDALQ
> 
> I found it on Amazon too - did the same thing.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lina - I can actually order it directly through his site - for once they actually DO ship internationally. I was just wondering if it was worth getting. I read quite a bit on his site last night & I get the concept - I'm just not sure that I would be disciplined enough to do it - it would mean changing nearly all of our routine stuff around exercise & feeding & especially cuddles & kisses! I'm not sure I would be strong enough to do it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Another idea--how about your local library? We can get just about any book or DVD through the library--sometimes you have to wait a bit, but it's worth it if you're not sure if you want to commit to owning it. Our library does everything online, too, and it's so convenient. I just read Ceasar's book (from the library) and, honestly, I'm glad it was a borrowed book and not purchased. Reading the book was EXACTLY like watching a few episodes of his show--there was nothing new in it to learn. It was a little disappointing, actually--just my opinion. I'm guessing the DVD might be the same! Let us know....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Another idea--how about your local library? We can get just about any book or DVD through the library--sometimes you have to wait a bit, but it's worth it if you're not sure if you want to commit to owning it. Our library does everything online, too, and it's so convenient. I just read Ceasar's book (from the library) and, honestly, I'm glad it was a borrowed book and not purchased. Reading the book was EXACTLY like watching a few episodes of his show--there was nothing new in it to learn. It was a little disappointing, actually--just my opinion. I'm guessing the DVD might be the same! Let us know....[/B]


Good idea - I just need to find out where my library is! LOL

Thanks for the tip :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I watch an episode of Caesar yesterday with the almost rabid chihuahua. I laughed so hard at that dog and at his owner who seemed more enamored with Caesar than with doing the exercises to keep the dog from biting HER SON. Caesar, at one point, was quite fed up with her.[/B]


LOL ~ I saw that, too :HistericalSmiley:


----------

